# Pint jars on sale



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Williams Sonoma has a case of Ball pint canning jars for $5.99 and free shipping for an order over $49. You have to enter the code ship4free.

It took 3 attempts, but I finally got an order placed for 10 cases. With tax it worked out to be about $6.50 per case. I am happy.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Heck yeah!!! I wish we could like a thread twice! I just picked up 10 cases too. Thanks a ton for the tip, that's a good price!

Surprisingly, even with shipping before it applied the code, shipping was only $12 for 10 cases... that's crazy.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

You guys post these threads just to annoy me don't you  . Best I've ever paid for pints 19.95 plus post and I bought 12 cases at that price . There was a sale a few months ago and they got as low as 18.00 a case but I just didn't have the finds to stock up.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I haven't seen these prices since July, 2011 from Kmart and that was only half a day---I almost missed the sale--they took down the sale price sign as I was shopping( I get aggravated when they do that!!!). $5.50 for wide mouth pints and $4.50 for regular pints.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> You guys post these threads just to annoy me don't you  . Best I've ever paid for pints 19.95 plus post and I bought 12 cases at that price . There was a sale a few months ago and they got as low as 18.00 a case but I just didn't have the finds to stock up.


Sorry


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

My sister scored big on some used canning jars. She had met these people a few weeks ago. Moving mom to Dallas and had stopped at farmers market and bought some stuff from her. She said if they had some jars, we might like to look at them. We got all sizes ball and Kerr jars. 12 1/2 dozen jars for 35.00! Then someone gave me a dozen. Happy face


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

:bump: just to make sure ppl see this tomorrow


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

a case? .... old style case of 12 jars or the new cases with only 9 jars?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

What a nice way to wake up! Pints here are usually $10, so $6 with free shipping is great. I ordered 20 pints. Thank you for the heads-up!!


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> a case? .... old style case of 12 jars or the new cases with only 9 jars?


12 made-in-the-USA Ball jars to a case.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

What's the website address?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I found it with my Google-fu. I've never been on that website. They have all kinds of good stuff. Thanks, SouthCentralUS!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Just orderd ten cases. Thanks


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I bet they are getting deluged with orders.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

got my jars today! 10 cases, and they threw in a coupon in each box of 5, $10 off next purchase of $50 or more. Hmmm tomorrow is payday, I don't know if I really need another 10 cases right now, but... :hmmm:


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Found the site and checked they are out of the pints not even listed on the site anymore. They have qrts for $11.99 a case, but I can get them cheaper locally.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine 10 cases came in yesterday, now all I gotta do is find room for them.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Got mine yesterday also. Very fast shipping and got the gift cards also.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Gift cards?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Gift cards?


It looks like a gift card, the thing its glued to and everything, but it's really a coupon, $10 off any purchase of $50 or more.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/ball-preserve-jars-clear/?cm_src=AutoSchRel

Here are the quart jars, no sign of the pint jars.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep, we bought all of them.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

zimmy said:


> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/ball-preserve-jars-clear/?cm_src=AutoSchRel
> 
> Here are the quart jars, no sign of the pint jars.


Zimmy, hold on and if you can, check Ace Hardware every week. I got pints, store pickup, for $7 last summer.

Sorry about the pints all gone!!:scratch


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> Mine 10 cases came in yesterday, now all I gotta do is find room for them.


If it's a problem, I can store them for you!!!:ignore:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay JayJay copy that. I don't need the jars right now but if I run across a deal, I'll buy them.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

lol! Got ten cases with my eldest daughter. My middle daughter bought 80 cases! She does farmers markets. When they ran the 20% additional off special, she got over $100 adjustment on her order! Crazy deal! She tried to buy more, but they were sold out!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

*Link for pint jars*



zimmy said:


> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/ball-preserve-jars-clear/?cm_src=AutoSchRel
> 
> Here are the quart jars, no sign of the pint jars.


They are in stock now! "This item is currently in stock and ready to ship."

That's a great price. I normally get my jars at Bi-Mart but their current price is $7.99. I have a huge batch of apple butter in the crock pot (I've used this recipe before and it's great. Since PNW trees are loaded and ripe right now (due to our hot weather all summer), I'm going to need a lot more jars!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

My order shiped really fast didnt see anything like a coupon in the boxes though, I was a little dissapointed they were small mouth couldent find anything in the description that specified one way or the other not a big deal just that large mouth are easier to stack, had one broken jar in ten cases not bad.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Zimmy, hold on and if you can, check Ace Hardware every week. I got pints, store pickup, for $7 last summer.
> 
> Sorry about the pints all gone!!:scratch


I just checked my local Ace circular on line and they have 2 cases of pints for $14.00. The price is good from August 1 - 31, but last year in my town they sold out in 2 days.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LilRedHen said:


> I just checked my local Ace circular on line and they have 2 cases of pints for $14.00. The price is good from August 1 - 31, but last year in my town they sold out in 2 days.


I normally buy the jars on Ace's website and pick them up at my local store. That way I am guaranteed the price and not pay a shipping charge. Plus you can use Ebates.com for cash back and dig around online for an Ace coupon code for further discounts.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tucker said:


> They are in stock now! "This item is currently in stock and ready to ship."
> 
> That's a great price. I normally get my jars at Bi-Mart but their current price is $7.99. I have a huge batch of apple butter in the crock pot (I've used this recipe before and it's great. Since PNW trees are loaded and ripe right now (due to our hot weather all summer), I'm going to need a lot more jars!


Wait, the link takes me to quart jars for $12--that isn't a steal where I shop.


----------

